# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > سوال: عدم چاپ حروف انگلیسی با فونت فارسی

## hb.soft

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید .
من در QREPORT می خواهم یک متنی چاپ کنم که داخلش هم حروف فارسی داره هم لاتین . می خوام از فونتی مثل B NAZANIN استفاده کنم اما حروف انگلیسی رو به صورت مربع مربع نمایش میده لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید که چطور می تونم درستش کنم .  :ناراحت: ممنون

----------


## pandco

با سلام خدمت دوستان
منم مشکل بالا رو دارم اما تو FastReport لطفا یکی از دوستان راهنمایی کنه ؟

با تشکر

----------


## سعید صابری

فونتی که شما انتخاب کرده اید فارسی است نه انگلیسی. راحت ترین فونتی که برای هر دو هستش (فارسی و انگلیسی) و تقریبا در همه ویندوزها پیش فرض وجود داره فکر کنم TAHOMA باشه

----------


## a_mosavian

باید CharSet را روی Western تنظیم کنید

----------


## pandco

با سلام 
تو فست ريپورت بخش فونت در charset براي من western نداره ؟

با تشكر

----------


## سعید صابری

> با سلام 
> تو فست ريپورت بخش فونت در charset براي من western نداره ؟
> 
> با تشكر


همه فونت ها ندارند از جمله فونت فارسی مثل b nazanin,b ...

----------


## Vahid.Shatery

سلام
داخل QReport هم نداره .
می شه راهنمائی کنید

----------


## mhaddadian

با سلام
من هم همين مشكل را داشتم. از فونتهايي كه در سايت www.font.ir آمده، استفاده كردم درست شد. خوبي اين فونت‌ها اينه كه هم زيباست، هم فارسي و لاتين را درست نشان مي‌دهد و هم در ساختن pdf امبد مي‌شود.

موفق باشيد

----------

